
Reverse Engineering a Mysterious UDP Stream in My Hotel - nreece
https://gkbrk.com/2016/05/hotel-music/
======
exikyut
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11744518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11744518)

------
oblib
This is a great story. I can relate to it from start to finish!

